# Am I allowed to post this?



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Apologies if it causes offence but I just thought it so funny.
A Chinese friend sent me yesterday. 
The Dailyfail would probably do a full frontpage write up on it.
If it is against the rules Mods please just delete it.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 31, 2018)

So that's another benefit of a high-fibre diet -- or of taking Metformin.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> So that's another benefit of a high-fibre diet -- or of taking Metformin.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2018)

Sounds like a load of hot air to me!  However, I won’t be telling hubby in case he doubles his efforts to cure me!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Sounds like a load of hot air to me!  However, I won’t be telling hubby in case he doubles his efforts to cure me!


LOL
Howling here.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 1, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Apologies if it causes offence but I just thought it so funny.
> A Chinese friend sent me yesterday.
> The Dailyfail would probably do a full frontpage write up on it.
> If it is against the rules Mods please just delete it.
> View attachment 7685


OMG...Harry could make me a fortune...he's an expert farter...could clear a room in under 10 seconds (well that's our excuse & we're sticking to it)...scouring those intellectual property rights as I'm typing...we're rich I tell you...we're rich!


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> OMG...Harry could make me a fortune...he's an expert farter...could clear a room in under 10 seconds (well that's our excuse & we're sticking to it)...scouring those intellectual property rights as I'm typing...we're rich I tell you...we're rich!


I think the guy who invented Calor beat you to it Bubbsie


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyone notice the date today?

Thanks Vince!


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Anyone notice the date today?
> 
> Thanks Vince!



He posted it yesterday Jenny but the research has apparently been ongoing some years. Bizarre but true! 

https://www.theguardian.com/science.../14/silent-not-deadly-how-farts-cure-diseases


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2018)

True as I'm riding this bike in fact.  Still now I consider it, having been wed twice to farting husbands who didn't save it for just after sex TMI, perhaps that explains why so far I've not had cancer ......


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> True as I'm riding this bike in fact.  Still now I consider it, having been wed twice to farting husbands who didn't save it for just after sex TMI, perhaps that explains why so far I've not had cancer ......



My experience unfortunately disproves the theory Jenny and clearly you’re not doing your bit either!


----------



## Davein (Apr 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> True as I'm riding this bike in fact.  Still now I consider it, having been wed twice to farting husbands who didn't save it for just after sex TMI, perhaps that explains why so far I've not had cancer ......


Clearly you have been twice lucky to be married to two such talented husbands I find it virtually impossible to 'save' it  for any occasion


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2018)

I also do it, and though silent most of them are not at all deadly.  I well remember queuing at the checkout in Safeway one day, unloading my groaning trolley and thinking Oh dear - but anyway no-one will know so let it out - and it absolutely STANK.  So I glared at the bloke in front of me's back and turned to the ones behind me with an 'Isn't this awful?' expression, fanning hand and pointing at the poor innocent chap.  Fortunately he didn't turn so hopefully, never knew he'd been so maligned!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

This thread started low and rapidly hurtled down hill lol


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> This thread started low and rapidly hurtled down hill lol


And as usual it's the women who degraded the conversation


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> And as usual it's the women who degraded the conversation


That very thought crossed my mind BUT  I am far to much of a Gentleman to mention it


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That very thought crossed my mind BUT  I am far to much of a Gentleman to mention it


I had a very strict upbringing and I'm utterly shocked by what these ladies get up to in their private livesbut as it's been my lifelong mission to understand the workings of the female mind, I feel it's my duty to continue reading their posts!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I had a very strict upbringing and I'm utterly shocked by what these ladies get up to in their private livesbut as it's been my lifelong mission to understand the workings of the female mind, I feel it's my duty to continue reading their posts!


I gave up trying to do that years ago.
Like all males Dave, you should know you place and stay in it.


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I gave up trying to do that years ago.
> Like all males Dave, you should know you place and stay in it.


I just feel it's my mission to go where no man has gone before


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I just feel it's my mission to go where no man has gone before


Or likely every to return from


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Or likely every to return from


That should say NEVER b the way
These fat fingers of mine lol


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> That should say NEVER b the way
> These fat fingers of mine lol


I understood that. I'm not pedantic unlike certain ladies on here (morning WL)


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 2, 2018)

Davein said:


> I understood that. I'm not pedantic unlike certain ladies on here (morning WL)


You really do live dangeroulsy lol


----------



## Davein (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> You really do live dangeroulsy lol


More fun that way


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Apologies if it causes offence but I just thought it so funny.
> A Chinese friend sent me yesterday.
> The Dailyfail would probably do a full frontpage write up on it.
> If it is against the rules Mods please just delete it.
> View attachment 7685


Good


----------

